# Shockmaster seat posts



## walleyehookups (May 12, 2009)

Well after getting the wife out in the boat a couple of times last year. She made the comment that she didnt like the ride, I know what some of you are gonna say slow down or get a glass boat. The later of the two is not in the cards yet as I have young kids and the Rangers and Yar-Crafts I would be intrested do not have enough freeboard for me yet. 

So I started looking into suspension seats and let me tell you they go anywhere from $150-$2000. I was obviously looking to get something in the lower price range. So I started looking at Glyde Rides, and Smooth Moves. After looking and measuring I found out that without altering my current seat location that neither of these mounts would work for me due to the back of the seat coming in contact with the freeboard. 

After looking around this winter I found another option the Shockmaster seat pedestals they are a pedastal that your current seat mounts to now granted I had to buy another springfield seat mount as all but my driver seats and the springfield wedgelocks that are mounted directly to the seat. But if you have a 2 3/8" or 2 7/8" spider seat mount on your seats you will not need anything. 

I dont have them yet as I ordered them today but I really have to say Im already impressed as their customer service has been extremely helpful and very knowledgeable. They could have sold me the posts both driver and passanger when I called them 2 days ago but since then we have been in contact back and fourth for the past 2 days to make sure I had the right measurements and equipment. All I can say is impressed. Oh by the way they are completely rebuildable, if for some reason a spring goes bad or the shock leaks. 

If you get a chance check them out. 
www.shockmasterpedestals.com


----------

